# Not much info on softshell leg warmers, what's the winter rider's opinion?



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm a leg warmer kind of rider. Current pair is thin non-fleece lined Louis Garneau, paid about $25 on sale from Performance. Works pretty good down to 35F. All my hiking and skiing jackets are softshell which made me inquire about softshell leg warmers, but it seems only Pearl Izumi's $65 P.R.O. is available.

But it seems most mfg have a thermal or windblock leg warmer. Like these $15 Nashbar thermals: Nashbar Thermal Leg Warmers

Are softshell warmers new? Just not popular? Priced too high for what they offer?

Rain rides are maybe a handful a season. Wind and dry cold the majority. Should I stop being OCD in my search for softshell and go with an equal or better option at lower price? Just need more than my basic non-lined warmers for a titch more warmth and comfort without breaking the bank.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

Don't know about 'softshell', but I used fleece-lined ones this winter for the first time and was surprised how well they work for knee warmth. Of course once they get wet (I try to avoid heavy rain) they're probably not so great.

If you're mainly riding in "wind and dry cold" I'd suggest looking at the dhb range available through Wiggle.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah. There are basic leg warmers which are just heavy lycra, "thermal" leg warmers that are thicker and have a fleece-like interior, and leg warmers (Gore Oxygen,etc.) that have membranes. My legs get wet from sweat with warmers or tights that have membranes, even in below freezing temps. I use the membrane type below 40F or so. Even though my legs are sweaty underneath, they're still warmer than with thermal warmers.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I have the PI pro leg warmers and they work well for me down to around 40. Below that I'm wearing tights, and have some with and without a windproof front.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

I need tights around 40 and below. My crotch gets too cold. I find the thermal only warmers and tights add a 10-20 degree F range compared to just bibs but anything more and I need the windproof/softshell front protection. I really like the craft storm bibtights which are basically softshell front with only thermal back so they still stretch nicely and breath acceptably. I've worn those comfortably down to about 20 degrees F.


----------



## Tjaard (Nov 9, 2014)

To the OP,
you seem to be hung up on the word softshell. This is a poorly defined fabric type, but is almost always defined as having stretch, decent breathability and some wind resistance.

As such, all the wind-blocking knee warmers are 'soft shells' including the ones using the trademarked fabric name: 'Windstopper'

I have the Gore Windstopper ones and they are fairly thin. So, they offer excellent wind protection (due to the Windstopper membrane) but not much warmth compared to other softshell ones with a thicker, fleecier lining behind the membrane.

Hope that helps


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

If there is wind or you are going fast, a windstop layer is a lot better than just heavier thermal.


----------

